

New nano-material could boost solar panel efficiency as high as 80% - prateekj
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/168811-new-nano-material-could-boost-solar-panel-efficiency-as-high-as-80

======
jyf1987
i have saw too many new tech this year and last year none of them has a
product

this made me angry

